

Touchy.js - light-weight touch event library - rodion_89
https://github.com/jairajs89/Touchy.js

======
dmethvin
I like some of those abstractions, like the finger vs. hand and one/two/...
fingers.

Apple doesn't seem interested in playing ball with the W3C to standardize
touch events:

<http://www.w3.org/2012/01/touch-pag-charter>

Presumably for that reason, the touch model Microsoft has for Windows 8 looks
very different than the Webkit model:

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh673557%28v=vs.85%2...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh673557%28v=vs.85%29.aspx)

So anyone wanting to use touch events cross-platform will need some sort of
shim layer for them. Maybe Touchy could help there?

------
rodion_89
For anyone who cares, I rewrote most of the library an hour ago to eliminate
some inconsistencies during multi-touch events. Usage has not changed at all.

------
54mf
Awesome. I've been needing a simple way to distinguish between a tap and a
swipe/drag - i.e. activate a thing if the user taps a <div>, but not if they
touch a <div> but swipe away - and using the finger.end data should work quite
nicely.

------
firefoxman1
That's fantastic. I love the way you implemented multitouch with an object.
Very simple.

------
pedalpete
Very cool, but I'd like a simple library which gives the basics of tap, touch
and hold, touch and move, or something that easily recreates the general click
functions.

~~~
rodion_89
I only started this yesterday, but I do intend to build those kinds of
functionalities into this library later.

~~~
pedalpete
very cool, you're off to a great start.

------
tylerlh
Nice work on this. I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure. I've got some apps
that can use it.

------
MrPlow
Isn't this just a fork of
[https://github.com/HotStudio/touchy/blob/master/jquery.touch...](https://github.com/HotStudio/touchy/blob/master/jquery.touchy.js)?

~~~
rodion_89
Nope. Lighter-weight (1.13kb compressed). No dependencies (ie jQuery). I wrote
all the code.

